# Dewalt 735 planer - Is there another planer to consider at this price point?



## sgcz75b (Jan 8, 2019)

The Dewalt 735X for $600 from Amazon. My research so far has found nothing to compare to the Dewalt at this price.

Any tips on this Dewalt? Is there another planer I've not considered?

Thanks.
Steve


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

We upgraded from the 733 to the 735 a little over a year ago and it is a far better planer than the older models. I would still be using the 733, though, if it hadn't given up the ghost. I looked at full-size stand alone planer in the 15" size - Grizzly, PM, Delta, etc. - and just couldn't justify the extra $$$$ for just two more inches capacity. We don't have the floor space for an 18" or 20" so the next best thing was the 735 and that fits neatly under the tablesaw extension.

I've been planing Walnut a lot in the last week and have emptied the HF dust collector bag twice, so for a small two-car garage shop that's a lot of planing. The 735 just grins and says, 'More, give me more!' :grin:

David


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Years ago a friend upgraded, and I got his old planer, for just the cost of shipping, around $50 if I recall right. And it still does its job just just fine. Doubt you'll find a deal like that one tho.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

The 735 has won every lunch box planer test since they came out with it. The 734 keeps coming in 2nd but there is a Rigid that ties it which might be the same tool in a different color.


----------



## sgcz75b (Jan 8, 2019)

I've looked at floor models like Jet, but I can't justify the price of those at this time for no clear advantage above what the Dewalt can do, particularly for the price.

Plus, this model seems to be used by hobbyists and pros alike with good results.

I wish I could find an 8" jointer this good and at this price point.


----------



## billyjim (Feb 11, 2012)

The 735 is a terrific planer and I think you will like it. I have seen package deals for right at 600 that includes the stand and extra blades.


----------



## sgcz75b (Jan 8, 2019)

Well, I just ordered it. Comes with the in-and-out-feed tables and another set of blades. Decided to order the stand for it as well.

Amazon says it will be here Thursday. 

Since I'm still recovering from surgery I'll get a neighbor to help me get it on the stand. That will cost me though. Every time my neighbor helps me he charges me a bowl of homemade pinto beans and cornbread.

I'm happy to oblige.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

The big difference between that and a floor standing model is depth of cut. The King I have which is sold under many other names including I think Jet will take a 1/8" cut per pass. It's bigger and more robust with more power. Mine runs on 220. I've run 20' rough lumber through it and one of the reasons I wanted it is I have access to lots of rough lumber here which would wind up working a small planer too hard. I'd love to upgrade to a Byrd spiral segmented head but it's worth as much as the rest of the planer. It might still be an option for you but the reviews are pretty good with straight knives too. I get some pretty bad tearout with the white birch I run through mine.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Good choice. Love my 735, which replaced a 12 inch, two bladed Makita. Don't use it enough towarrent a spiral cutter. It sure does toss out a lot of chips!


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

BTW, consider getting the Wixey WR510 Digital Planer Readout, pretty easy to set up and you get very precise control of thickness. 

https://www.amazon.com/Wixey-WR510-...=1552426966&s=gateway&sr=8-14&srs=17964632011


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

I am very pleased with my 735 and based on those results my neighbor invested in one as well. Same comments from his side. Excellent choice. I added a drawer into the stand as well. 

The key will be dust collection. Don't try connecting it to a standard shop vac and if you use a cyclone chip collector make certain the lid is fastened tight. 

Enjoy.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

For the money, you MIGHT and its a mighty big MIGHT, find a better unit for sale used somewhere. But my experience has been that they just come up very often at all. I look all the time at equipment. 

I've had my 735 for 4 or 5 yrs now and I've never looked back or had a regret.


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> The big difference between that and a floor standing model is depth of cut. The King I have which is sold under many other names including I think Jet will take a 1/8" cut per pass. It's bigger and more robust with more power. Mine runs on 220. I've run 20' rough lumber through it and one of the reasons I wanted it is I have access to lots of rough lumber here which would wind up working a small planer too hard. I'd love to upgrade to a Byrd spiral segmented head but it's worth as much as the rest of the planer. It might still be an option for you but the reviews are pretty good with straight knives too. I get some pretty bad tearout with the white birch I run through mine.


Chuck I had thought of getting a spiral head for the jointer and have to say I thought long and hard only to realize that that cut was far from the finished surface so why spend so much on a surface that will still be worked? If cost were no issue I'd say go for it but you will be sanding and for really figured grain you may also be hand planing which if done properly will leave you with the best surface. I guess it depends on how much time you have and how much work to do. But you'll also likely be sanding if not using a hand plane. At least that's the direction I'm headed at this point but that doesn't mean it's for everyone. I really just want my planner to dimension the thickness and be flat. If I run the board on the jointer first properly and get a flat surface then a 90 degree edge I'm golden. Plane to thickness and continue the project. A few passes with a well tuned jack or smoothing plane will leave surface that's velvety smooth and ready for a finish. At least that the theory I'm working with for now. I could be way off here of course as I haven't gotten the planes yet ready for work.


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

All posts and comparisons I've seen have the 735 at the top of the list. I have several friends that use them and are very happy without having issues.


----------



## Flipsaw (Mar 11, 2016)

The WEN 6552T 13 in. 15 Amp 3-Blade Benchtop so far has been a good machine. The cuts have been smooth. Glad I went with it and saved a bunch of money in the process.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

JFPNCM said:


> The key will be dust collection. Don't try connecting it to a standard shop vac and if you use a cyclone chip collector make certain the lid is fastened tight.
> 
> Enjoy.


And I'll add to that, Jon - turn your DC on _*first *_and then start the planer. If your hoses aren't fastened with clamps and your bag has any weak spots or leaking seams or loose lid then the blower on the 735 will knock the hoses off and show you any weak spots in your DC system... not in a good way! :wink:

David


----------



## chuckgray (Aug 2, 2015)

sgcz75b said:


> I wish I could find an 8" jointer this good and at this price point.


Hello Steve, I purchased the Cutech 8" jointer with carbide inserts several years ago and have jointed a couple hundred feet of maple, walnut and cherry and I'm totally satisfied with its performance. It doesn't have a long bed on it, but I haven't had any issues jointing 4' lengths and that's without using the bed extenders.

https://www.cutechtool.com/product-p/40180hc-ct.htm

PS: they now offer Teflon coated tables for an extra $20. If this option was available when I made my purchase, I probably would have gotten it.


----------



## sgcz75b (Jan 8, 2019)

difalkner said:


> And I'll add to that, Jon - turn your DC on _*first *_and then start the planer. If your hoses aren't fastened with clamps and your bag has any weak spots or leaking seams or loose lid then the blower on the 735 will knock the hoses off and show you any weak spots in your DC system... not in a good way! :wink:
> 
> David


I'm adding a 4"45-degree elbow off the planer port for two reasons.

1. to slightly slow down the velocity of the chips before adding the hose from the dc. 
2. to angle the hose down and away from the outfeed table.

I'll use this cuff to attach to the planer port before adding the elbow. I can recommend these Powertech cuffs as very strong and secure.

Steve


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

sreilly said:


> Chuck I had thought of getting a spiral head for the jointer and have to say I thought long and hard only to realize that that cut was far from the finished surface so why spend so much on a surface that will still be worked? If cost were no issue I'd say go for it but you will be sanding and for really figured grain you may also be hand planing which if done properly will leave you with the best surface. I guess it depends on how much time you have and how much work to do. But you'll also likely be sanding if not using a hand plane. At least that's the direction I'm headed at this point but that doesn't mean it's for everyone. I really just want my planner to dimension the thickness and be flat. If I run the board on the jointer first properly and get a flat surface then a 90 degree edge I'm golden. Plane to thickness and continue the project. A few passes with a well tuned jack or smoothing plane will leave surface that's velvety smooth and ready for a finish. At least that the theory I'm working with for now. I could be way off here of course as I haven't gotten the planes yet ready for work.


Steve the spiral cutters might still require sanding out imperfections but it's easier to sand those out than it is to sand tear out smooth. Any type cutter heads require some sanding anyway to get rid of chatter marks.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

sgcz75b said:


> I'm adding a 4"45-degree elbow off the planer port for two reasons.
> 
> 1. to slightly slow down the velocity of the chips before adding the hose from the dc.
> 2. to angle the hose down and away from the outfeed table.
> ...


Keep an eye on that for the first little while Steve. Sharp 90s can plug much more easily and those machines can pack the sawdust in pretty tight if they do get plugged. VOE there. I wound up removing the chute on my big planer.


----------



## mmmjrb (Jan 2, 2012)

The Dewalt 735 is an excellent planer. It has indexed knives that make changing them a breeze. There is a spiral cutterhead available as well although it is expensive. Also available from Infinity Tools is a set of carbide knives for this planer that are advertised to last 10 x longer than regular knives. They cost about 3x as much as the regular knives, but could be worth it in the long run if you use the planer a lot


----------



## sgcz75b (Jan 8, 2019)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> Keep an eye on that for the first little while Steve. Sharp 90s can plug much more easily and those machines can pack the sawdust in pretty tight if they do get plugged. VOE there. I wound up removing the chute on my big planer.


I'll keep an eye on it as it's a gradual curve for that reason. I mistaken refferred to it as a 45-degree. Of course it's a 90.

I had just ordered a 45-degree off a straight connector and still had 45 on my mind.

Thanks.
Steve


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

Because the planer has such a strong fan it doesn't need a vacuum system. Take a look at how I made a chip collector that works great.


----------



## sgcz75b (Jan 8, 2019)

mgmine said:


> Because the planer has such a strong fan it doesn't need a vacuum system. Take a look at how I made a chip collector that works great.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1L76G3cQ3Xo


On Youtube, I've seen a Rockler Dust Right bag attached to the planer port that worked well. 




He was using a 30-micron bag. The 5-micron bag would be better and I've discovered that many Dewalt planer owners have gone that route and been very pleased.

I've ordered one and will let you know how it works out.

The age of Amazon -ordered the Dewalt planer yesterday - it just arrived. No charge for shipping. That's service!
Thanks.

Steve


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

There are lots of designs for chip collectors that take advantage of the furious fan in the 725. Here are a few I ran across (Pix Below). If you use a box or drum, you need to have a way for lots of air to escape. 

Here is a video on unboxing and setting it up.





Here is also a video of how to install the Wixey.


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

DesertRatTom said:


> There are lots of designs for chip collectors that take advantage of the furious fan in the 725. Here are a few I ran across (Pix Below). If you use a box or drum, you need to have a way for lots of air to escape.


The problem I had with using anything but the bag was that I couldn't keep the dust in. As I said in my youtube video even cinder blocks, bungee cords and a rubber strip wasn't enough to overcome the powerful fan. I'm not sure how attaching a bag directly to the discharge shoot would work. Anything, including a vacuum hose near the shoot, will interfere with the wood when it comes out the back of the planer.


----------



## sgcz75b (Jan 8, 2019)

mgmine said:


> Anything, including a vacuum hose near the shoot, will interfere with the wood when it comes out the back of the planer.


In the above video you can see how easy it works to collect the chips. To your point, that's the reason I'm adding a smooth curve 90-degree elbow to the port so as not to interfere with the wood coming out.

I may also add a straight pipe to the elbow angled downward to place the bag below feed table level.

Steve


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Rockler makes a nice elbow that has a rubber boot on one end so you can clamp it to almost anything and it will hold the angle you set. You can use a rubber boot with a smooth curve or even a 45 degree bend to offset the collection bag to one side. There will be less chance of it clogging. You're going to get some pretty fluffy chips which will rapidly fill any collection setup you use. I do wish that my Powermatic jointer had a fan like that. 

https://www.rockler.com/dust-right-reg-quick-connect-4-elbow


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

I might be wrong but I don't think PVC will attach to the planer. And if it does it sounds like a lot of parts will be put together. My advice would be to get a 4" hose so that you can move the bag out of the way. You'll find that a large bag has a tendency to always be right in the way when you want to get to the back of the planner.


----------



## sgcz75b (Jan 8, 2019)

mgmine said:


> I might be wrong but I don't think PVC will attach to the planer. And if it does it sounds like a lot of parts will be put together. My advice would be to get a 4" hose so that you can move the bag out of the way. You'll find that a large bag has a tendency to always be right in the way when you want to get to the back of the planner.


I'm not using PVC to connect to the dust port. This is a Powertec cuff and elbow. When I get the bag it will expand at right-angle to the planer. If the bag is too high, I can use a hose or rigid pipe to angle it down. Plus it's easily moved to either side of the planer and won't interfere with the outfeed.

There are many ways to use a variety of big-box store drain pipes and PVC in dust collection. PVC can be baked at 350 degrees for about 5-8 minutes and it will soften up enough to put a dc adapter in or force into a smaller hole.

Steve


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

@sgcz75b

Steve:

Looks like you’ve become aware of the lack of compatibility between PVC and DC parts. Regrettably that also extends across the manufacturers making DC fittings. 

Keep us posted on how the 735 performs.


----------



## sgcz75b (Jan 8, 2019)

JFPNCM said:


> @sgcz75b
> 
> Steve:
> 
> Looks like you’ve become aware of the lack of compatibility between PVC and DC parts. Regrettably that also extends across the manufacturers making DC fittings.


You're correct. Early on I've decided to stock-up on aluminum blast gates, Powertec 4" cuffs, elbows, and wyes, and heavy-duty thumb and squeeze clamps.

I also have 2 1/4 ports on my table saw, router table, and drill press and use a shop-vac with a Dustopper for those. In addition, I have 2 1/4 adapters to use with the various ROS, circular and jig saws, and hand routers.

I keep extras because I hate not having a simple accessory around to plug-in when I need it. It cost a few bucks to stockpile those things, but saves me aggravation and delay which outweighs the small cost.

Steve


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

by far and away, the planer creates the most volume of material going into my DC. Its not even close. If you can dedicate a collector for the planer with a simple, straight forward method for removal and emptying I'd go that route. There really is not a whole lot of dust or fines associated with a planer just tiny chips. Keep a 55 gal trash can with wheels nearby, load it up and cut down on the trips outside. 

Spiral cutting heads are slowly, but surely coming down in price....occasionally you'll run across one for 225-250.. definately an upgrade worth while. BUT not a necessity. She leaves such a nice finish that the only reason I want one is for the noise reduction. That 735 is LOUD! Weat ear protection...


----------



## sgcz75b (Jan 8, 2019)

TwoSkies57 said:


> by far and away, the planer creates the most volume of material going into my DC. Its not even close. If you can dedicate a collector for the planer with a simple, straight forward method for removal and emptying I'd go that route. There really is not a whole lot of dust or fines associated with a planer just tiny chips. Keep a 55 gal trash can with wheels nearby, load it up and cut down on the trips outside.
> 
> Spiral cutting heads are slowly, but surely coming down in price....occasionally you'll run across one for 225-250.. definately an upgrade worth while. BUT not a necessity. She leaves such a nice finish that the only reason I want one is for the noise reduction. That 735 is LOUD! Weat ear protection...


The wood chips will go into a mulch pile. I have a naturally landscaped home surrounded by trees and bamboo so it won't go to waste- it's walk 10 feet, open the garage door and scatter the shavings.

I've checked already on the Shelix helical cutter - about $400 dollars. Since I have new blades and a spare set that came with the planer, I'll try those out for a while, but probably the Shelix sometime in the future.

I'll also say that the DeWalt mobile stand was worth the money. It's a strong a mobile stand as I've seen and the assembly instructions were complete in every way.

While I could hook it up to my dc, I'll wait for the Dust Right 1-micron bag to arrive before use. 

You are correct as to the noise. My hearing protection needs hearing protection:laugh2: It may be necessary to wear earbuds under my regular ear muffs.

Steve


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

I don't run a production shop, but I keep busy enough and it was a couple of years before I had to change my first set of knives, and that was due to a nick. I've made it a habit to take and brush over all my rough cut that looks a bit "dirty" with a wire brush first....I think that has contributed to the longevity of the knives. 

I'm not much of an eye, ear and nose protection kinda guy in the shop, and thats a personnel preference not a recommendation!!! But when it comes to the planer,,,I put on some good quality ear muffs....and I try to make it a point to do all of my planning when the wife isn't at home!! Just keepin' da peace,, know what I'm sayin


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

DesertRatTom said:


> Rockler makes a nice elbow that has a rubber boot on one end so you can clamp it to almost anything and it will hold the angle you set. You can use a rubber boot with a smooth curve or even a 45 degree bend to offset the collection bag to one side. There will be less chance of it clogging. You're going to get some pretty fluffy chips which will rapidly fill any collection setup you use. I do wish that my Powermatic jointer had a fan like that.
> 
> https://www.rockler.com/dust-right-reg-quick-connect-4-elbow


it's a nice elbow but I usually use something like this when I'm in a plumbing pinch and there isn't any other solution.The elbow costs $15.00 and all that does is get you to the first bend. Why not just skip the elbow and get a hose that you can cut and make several hoses out of and put it anywhere you want? Just saying.


----------



## sgcz75b (Jan 8, 2019)

mgmine said:


> it's a nice elbow but I usually use something like this when I'm in a plumbing pinch and there isn't any other solution.The elbow costs $15.00 and all that does is get you to the first bend. Why not just skip the elbow and get a hose that you can cut and make several hoses out of and put it anywhere you want? Just saying.


An elbow with a cuff provides rigidity. This allows me to move it wherever I want without the need to support a hose. The simple turn of the screwdriver and I can move it all above the planer when not in use, then position it to the side when the bag or dc hose is attached.

Steve


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

Much better set up than the one with the bag hanging off the top of the planner. Not sure how he held that one up when it started to fill with chips.


----------



## sgcz75b (Jan 8, 2019)

mgmine said:


> Much better set up than the one with the bag hanging off the top of the planner. Not sure how he held that one up when it started to fill with chips.


I agree. But it did show me that this planer doesn't need to be hooked up to a dc and a good bag would do fine.

Steve


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

sgcz75b said:


> You are correct as to the noise. My hearing protection needs hearing protection :laugh2: It may be necessary to wear earbuds under my regular ear muffs.
> 
> Steve


I do just that, Steve. I wear foam ear plugs _*under *_my -35dB ear muffs. My normal ear plugs, that I wear for everything else, aren't sufficient for the planer unless it's just for one or two boards. But if I plan on planing for more than a few minutes the foam plugs come out along with the huge ear muffs. This works so well I have to look at the DC to see if the bag is inflated to even know it's running! :grin:

David


----------



## sgcz75b (Jan 8, 2019)

difalkner said:


> I do just that, Steve. I wear foam ear plugs _*under *_my -35dB ear muffs. My normal ear plugs, that I wear for everything else, aren't sufficient for the planer unless it's just for one or two boards. But if I plan on planing for more than a few minutes the foam plugs come out along with the huge ear muffs. This works so well I have to look at the DC to see if the bag is inflated to even know it's running! :grin:
> 
> David


I'm usually listening to podcasts while in the shop using a Bluetooth speaker. I'm considering buying these to wear all the time in the shop.
https://isotunesaudio.com/products/isotunes-xtra

I use my ear muffs when using my power tools, but these earbuds offer better protection. Then when I use the planer, the ear muffs would go over the earbuds.

I don't like earbuds that have a wire over the ears to stay in place. I wear glasses, then when cutting I put safety glasses over my regular glasses.

The next time I visit my eye doctor I'm considering getting a pair of prescription safety glasses just for shop use.

Cheap insurance for eye and ear protection.

Steve


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Steve, many modern lens materials also pass shatter resistant testing and can be used as safety glasses. If you get anti-reflective coating, you must NOT clean or dry your glasses with towels that have had softener treatment. The chemicals will quickly fog up the coating. Get some Zeiss lens cleaner and some of the special cloths just for this purpose. Don't clean with Kleenex or other paper towels, these induce scratches. I keep my super expensive lenses clear by rinsing them off with clear water before I clean with the Zeiss cleaner. My 8 year old "fancy" glasses still look like new.


----------



## sgcz75b (Jan 8, 2019)

Thanks, Tom. I haven't used fabric softener in 15 years or more. I keep old 100% cotton handkerchiefs for wiping and use Ivory soap and water to clean them. 

I'll look into the Zeiss cleaner. If Zeiss makes it, it must be good. I used Zeiss lenses in my Hasselblad cameras for 35 years and there's nothing better.

I'll ask my eye doctor about the shatter-resistance. I may still get a special pair as my regular glasses don't cover my eyes as well as my safety glasses do. Sometimes I wear a face-shield, but I'm certain it does not offer impact resistance like safety glasses.

Steve


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

@sgcz75b Yup, the Zeiss cleaner is the best. That and the special fabric you use to wipe the lens. Much better than soap. I always rinse my glasses in plain water before using the cleaner. You can get it at almost any optometrist or optician's office. Get the Microfiber wipe cloths too, much easier on the lens coatings. I have a pair of high end glasses that cost more than my Laguna table saw (have to have them if I'm working with eye docs). They remain perfect after 8 years of wear. 

Getting a pair of shop glasses, you could get an oversized pair that cover your eyes better is a good idea. I prefer a metal frame and sides (tempels) to plastic, but either will do.


----------



## gdonham1 (Oct 31, 2011)

T buy the single use ziess wipes at Walmart in 50 or 100 count packs. My skin is oily and mixed with saw dust makes a nasty combination. I also order real safety glasses at Walmart optical. They have side Shields and are ansi rated. They cost about $70.00 and take about 3 days to get.


I have the DeWalt 735 and pound for pound it is the champ. I have ran thousands of board feet mostly hard wood and it is like the Energizer bunny. The only reason to go bigger is if you are processing large boards. Most are using dimensional lumber and 13 inches is adequate. Plus 15 inch or larger planners are 220v and some do not have 220 in the shop. The DeWalt is a good value. Since Stanley owns DeWalt you never know if they will cheapen the design. Buy the DeWalt, you won't be sorry.


----------



## sgcz75b (Jan 8, 2019)

Got the 1-micron Dust Right bag yesterday and the chip collector is in business! The bag is completely out of the way over the top of the planer and I have easy access on both sides.

I'll get those Zeiss wipes at Walmart. Are those safety "prescription glasses" at Walmart for that $70.00 price? That's a bargain.

I've been getting my regular prescription glasses at Walmart for 10 years and the quality is excellent. It's almost time for a checkup at my eye doctor's so thanks for the info.

Steve


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Given the exhaust power of the fan on that planer my guess is that bag is going to blow up like a balloon and will very quickly fill with chips. Suggest you add a support chord to a rafter at the least. It could blow off that riser and life will get interesting very quickly.


----------



## sgcz75b (Jan 8, 2019)

JFPNCM said:


> Given the exhaust power of the fan on that planer my guess is that bag is going to blow up like a balloon and will very quickly fill with chips. Suggest you add a support chord to a rafter at the least. It could blow off that riser and life will get interesting very quickly.


The planer was on in the photo. The bag does fill up quickly (depending on the amount of wood going through) but it's securely double clamped on the upper elbow. To empty, I don't disconnect the bag from the elbow but twist off the elbow connected to the pipe and take the bag outside to the mulch pile. 

The bag is very well made, heavy-duty, allows air flow through the bag, and so far works well. As I want to keep the planer mobile, so far it's not necessary to connect it to a rafter for support, but I'll keep that in mind.

Thanks.

Steve


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Steve: it’s a plan then. 

Mine is connected to a 4” hose that rises to the rafters, crosses 18’ and down another wall to the DC. A connection popped on that opposite wall which I was facing away from and the next thing I saw was chips floating at my feet. Hence my comment. 

Enjoy the planer it is a great device.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

If I had that setup I would turn the bag around 180° so that elbow is pointing away from me when I'm feeding boards, or at least 90° to the side. It may never come off, Steve, but if it does you'll be wearing chips in the face far faster than you can turn the planer off. Btw, if that happens we deserve a good photo of the event. :wink:

David


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Cool solutions, minimal effort required.


----------



## sgcz75b (Jan 8, 2019)

difalkner said:


> If I had that setup I would turn the bag around 180° so that elbow is pointing away from me when I'm feeding boards, or at least 90° to the side. It may never come off, Steve, but if it does you'll be wearing chips in the face far faster than you can turn the planer off. Btw, if that happens we deserve a good photo of the event. :wink:
> 
> David


If it comes off I'll have it on video. My workshop has continuous video recording on my Wyze cams. On Youtube, it might make me millions!:grin:


----------

